# Flat Construction



## nilest (Mar 2, 2009)

I was trying to provide some instructions on building flats for a novice. I googled "flat constuction" and came upon this site. So I registered.


----------



## Footer (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome, tell us what the flat will be used for and we can guide you on what kind to build. Look up "Hollywood" and "Broadway" flats in the wiki and that will be a good place to start.


----------

